# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  New set up: Comments and feedback welcome

## alvinchan80

Hi guys... i am currently setting up a new aquascape.. please give some comments..





All comments are welcome...  :Grin:

----------


## Navanod

Hi bro,

Welcome to the scaping team  :Smile: 

My humble opinions:

1. The main rock is kinda flat and too smooth on the display side. Looks unnatural IMHO. Maybe can try rotating it to show other sides?

2. Number of rocks is even, which creates symmetry, making it looks unnatural again. Also, the arrangement is too orderly, creating a triangulated pattern on the left, unnatural again.

3. Spacing of the rocks are quite wide, try forming into clusters of 3 or 5s for a start and see if you like the looks. Normal way is for 2 smaller rocks to "support" a larger one

4. Erosion will be a big issue. I know you've used a more stable material underneath the soil right? Make sure that your rocks will not fall or roll down if the soil gets eroded away. i.e, the weight of the rocks should sit on the stable base

I shall not go into the "flow" and directions part yet...quite hard to explain haha!

Good effort nonetheless bro, keep it up and don't rush!

----------


## Shadow

Is this a cube tank? 

just want to add, some of the rocks are small, it will be overshadow by plants in no time. Also you probably want to get bigger main rock

----------


## alvinchan80

> Is this a cube tank? 
> 
> just want to add, some of the rocks are small, it will be overshadow by plants in no time. Also you probably want to get bigger main rock


The rocks are actually buried with only the nice facing tips facing out of the soil.. Most prob I will be making HC lawn using dry start first.. Might be take the bigger rock on the far right to create another plateau on the left with some supporting smaller rocks I think..

Not really easy.. Now I know why Bro Nav is having trouble setting up with tons of variations to set up.. (and now I got lots of leftover rocks)

----------


## alvinchan80

Updates...

*note: the right side soil slope is already removed.. its flatten out already...

----------


## tofubox

Hi there, the substrate on the right where the sharp rock is standing looks abit flat, u might wanna give it a bit of shap to look natural  :Wink:  just my own input.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi there, the substrate on the right where the sharp rock is standing looks abit flat, u might wanna give it a bit of shap to look natural  just my own input.


great minds think alike.. haha.. i actually used the soil flattener to poke abit to make it more natural looking.. but right now, no water is added... maybe when water is added, it might be better... also worry my netting of volcanic rock will be exposed when water goes in.. lolx...


Guys, do you think i should make the background higher sloped instead of flatten out?

----------


## alvinchan80

Clearer Updates to my tank...

Masters of aquascaping.. please give me ideas on how to make it better...









Hope to get some ideas soon...

----------


## blue33

hmm... something looks familiar "leh"? I would have guess is you that day.

----------


## alvinchan80

> hmm... something looks familiar "leh"?


Hi Blue.. nothing familiar about it.. its your tank... it is really very good tank.. thank you very much...

can Blue Shifu teach me some guides on what I can do to improve my scape & maybe teach me along... Oh ya.. i want to thank you for guiding us on the set up... it really benefits me a lot... now all my staghorn is dead or dormant.. THANK YOU SO MUCH..

----------


## blue33

lol... glad you like it. Didnt know Peter is your friend/buddy?  :Smile: 

Personally i think the rocks are too sharp and too many of the similar shape and sizes. The no. of rocks should be in odd no., the most is 7 rock. Show those that has character or ugly part, these usually will bring out the best effect of the scape. Do not clutter so many piece in the same area, it wont look natural at all. IMHO.  :Grin: 

Iwagumi need some harmony effect also.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ...

----------


## alvinchan80

> lol... glad you like it. Didnt know Peter is your friend/buddy? 
> 
> Personally i think the rocks are too sharp and too many of the similar shape and sizes. The no. of rocks should be in odd no., the most is 7 rock. Show those that has character or ugly part, these usually will bring out the best effect of the scape. Do not clutter so many piece in the same area, it wont look natural at all. IMHO. 
> 
> Iwagumi need some harmony effect also. ...


Peter is a good friend as well as my best friend's childhood friend.. haha... should have told you beforehand.. so sorry about it ya?

shape too sharp? hmmm... guess its back to finding rocks? actually i placed so many rocks is to cover the base.. some of the netting of volcanic rock seems to be able to be seen if high erosion occurs... guess its back to the drawing block for me... 

i am really not gifted for this.. haha.... try try again

----------


## Navanod

Do not worry about the nettings or lava rocks being seen now. Because they WILL BE, hahaha!!
You can always top up with soil to cover or do what I do, shovel them back. But until the plants grows over, erosion will surely happen

----------


## alvinchan80

Oh... now I know... thanks bro Don...
I keep some soil aside to cover those 'holes' later or just use those that have been eroded to cover back? either way is fine i guess right?? hahaha

So the right background i will create a slope, but how high the slope should look more natural? half of the slope of my cliff now?
Remove some rocks to make it odd number... hmmm....

----------


## Navanod

Forgot to remind you about the most important thing.
Find and put your main rock at the golden ratio point. Google it  :Smile: 

And take a look at the styles and evolution of the Iwagumi styles here:
http://www.aquajournal.net/na/iwagumi/styles.html

You can pick and follow a style, mix them or try to come up with a brand new style. At this point, yours looks like Style II.
Read through the rest of that site if you can and maybe you'll understand more (hopefully more than me...haha!)

----------


## Tian85

Will like to know what you use to create such high slope. is it all aqua soil?

----------


## eviltrain

you can actually add chunks of fist size or smaller lava rocks under the soil to create the high slope. this will prevent the soil from eroding easily.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Will like to know what you use to create such high slope. is it all aqua soil?


what i did was to get those netted bag for putting in media for sump tank & dumped in volcanic/lava rock inside to give it the height and also hoping not to use up too much soil.. all these are read & taught by bro Navanod... haha....
but in total, i did used up approximately 9L + 3L of ADA2 soil... still have some leftover to create a background slope during the weekend....

Bro Nav!!! to DSM HC or not to?? haha... been pondering over this for awhile..... hair grass?? what plants to use emerse method? or can i just add water then plant??

----------


## Navanod

The lava rock/chip idea was taught to me by Blue33. He even pointed me to the shop. I find that bags of smaller chips are easier to work with that large chunks of rocks because the bags can be molded to the desired shape and size.

I failed in my DSM, so I cannot help you very much there. If you want to start off underwater, make sure you blast CO2 or the HC may melt. Thats what I did (since no livestocks at that time), hehe.
I'm actually having issues with the hairgrass invading my HC instead of growing onto the empty spaces I left for it at the back.

----------


## alvinchan80

> The lava rock/chip idea was taught to me by Blue33. He even pointed me to the shop. I find that bags of smaller chips are easier to work with that large chunks of rocks because the bags can be molded to the desired shape and size.
> 
> I failed in my DSM, so I cannot help you very much there. If you want to start off underwater, make sure you blast CO2 or the HC may melt. Thats what I did (since no livestocks at that time), hehe.
> I'm actually having issues with the hairgrass invading my HC instead of growing onto the empty spaces I left for it at the back.


actually right now i feel that the left side with all those rocks seems alright... although the number of rocks in even number, but i m sure some will be covered by some plants sooner or later...
what is the bps to be blasting CO2 when you are starting off underwater? 4bps? 6bps?

should I place a angulated rock on the right barren spot to face the left?? =P

----------


## alvinchan80

Updates:

Currently tank is already in its cycle for approx 12days.. Added in ammonia solution to hasten the cycle. Based on advises from Bro Nav & eviltrain, i think the tank should be almost ready except must be careful of sudden spike in Ammonia, Nitrite or Nitrate.



New tank & old tank side by side... (Old tank going to be set for migration of shrimps soon...)


Latest updates:

----------


## blue33

looking good  :Well done:

----------


## Avant-Garde

bro alvin, can ask where you put your netted volcano rocks?

----------


## alvinchan80

> looking good


Thanks shifu blue...
Any recommendation on plants that I can plant behind the left rock? Tall leafy plants or stem plants?
My left foreground will be planted with HC..

Will be doing a 80% water change to reduce the ammonia, nitrite & nitrate later..

----------


## alvinchan80

> bro alvin, can ask where you put your netted volcano rocks?


The netted volcanic rocks are underneath the left slope.. There are 2 bags of volcanic rocks there to create that height.. Could have been higher but that will make my left rock protruding from the water surface..

----------


## Avant-Garde

ahh.. i see. perfect place to hide it and create a slope. correct me if i'm wrong, volcanic rocks reduces nitrate and houses bacteria? what kind of filter are you using?

----------


## alvinchan80

> ahh.. i see. perfect place to hide it and create a slope. correct me if i'm wrong, volcanic rocks reduces nitrate and houses bacteria? what kind of filter are you using?


I think volcanic rocks house bacteria.. Reduce nitrate or not, I don't know.. Haha.. I having high ammonia, nitrite & nitrate now due to fishless cycle by adding ammonia solution...
It does hide the volcanic rocks nicely but what I experience are tiny volcanic chips that made my soil has a tint of red when I am doing aquascaping.. It won't be shown until I added water den I was in a shock seeing all those red patches.. Lol

I am using Eheim 2026 currently with crimson bee ball, Eheim mech, Eheim substrate pro & Biohomme plus in it as media..

----------


## blue33

I'm wondering how much space you have behind the left rocks?




> Thanks shifu blue...
> Any recommendation on plants that I can plant behind the left rock? Tall leafy plants or stem plants?
> My left foreground will be planted with HC..
> 
> Will be doing a 80% water change to reduce the ammonia, nitrite & nitrate later..

----------


## blue33

i think you scape too much until the volcanic rocks mix with the soil.  :Grin:  Can see the volcanic chips lying around.  :Laughing:

----------


## alvinchan80

> I'm wondering how much space you have behind the left rocks?


Shifu, got about 4cm x 8cm space behind the rocks.. Approximate...




> i think you scape too much until the volcanic rocks mix with the soil.  Can see the volcanic chips lying around.


Ya.. I messing with the scape too much when I digging and playing with the positions of the rocks.. Sad... That's why *YOU* see so many chips around.. Sian...

----------


## blue33

4cm is too little to do most planting as i mentioned earlier.

----------


## alvinchan80

> 4cm is too little to do most planting as i mentioned earlier.


Oh.. Can't plant a little bit?
So should I just leave it blank at the back with just HC?

----------


## Navanod

Hi bro, blue33 is right.
I'm having issues with having the HC grip the soil properly in places where there's only a narrow strip of soil to plant, mostly on the sides (since I had been warned bout leaving more space at the back)...
The HC just kept floating up at the edges and had to be "reburied"

----------


## alvinchan80

Can someone tell me if I have planted the HC correctly? Its my first time planting HC.. its really tough...

Currently my 4x24w lights will be on from 9am - 7pm.. CO2 will be 'blasting' at 4-5bps from 8am - 8pm..

----------


## Navanod

Welcome to the backbreaking HC planting club bro! Hahaha!
Think you're doing well but can space out the clumps more, otherwise, will end up with very fat patches with empty patches in-between. The fat patches will stop spreading once its too thick and if you don't trim (another backbreaking task!!), they'll uproot and float away!

Tonight I'll post the trimming tools on my thread, hahahah!!

----------


## Navanod

Oh! And whats that I spy behind the rocks???

----------


## alvinchan80

> Welcome to the backbreaking HC planting club bro! Hahaha!
> Think you're doing well but can space out the clumps more, otherwise, will end up with very fat patches with empty patches in-between. The fat patches will stop spreading once its too thick and if you don't trim (another backbreaking task!!), they'll uproot and float away!
> 
> Tonight I'll post the trimming tools on my thread, hahahah!!


bro, means that i break up the clumps more then leave more space planting? its a f%@$#(*& hard process to plant them... they keep floating up and i have tons of leaves floating on the top of the water now... but i m on ignore mode now... just let them float.. hahaha... anyway, i am alright to just put some soil on top of the HC to hold it down right? (darn.. reminded of the planting process...)




> Oh! And whats that I spy behind the rocks???


cannot escape your eyes... i asked you if what i should be planting at the back... and i uprooted some fast growing stem plants from my old tank into the new tank...

Problem now will be that the water is not cold... and with a 9am - 7pm lighting switched on on a 4x24W T5 12k lightset, i think the water will be super warm by the time i back home in the evening...

----------


## Navanod

Wahaha!!! If you think the floating bits are bad now, wait till your first trimming session.
I'm still fishing tiny bits of HC and hairgrass out of my tank after a week. On oblivious mode now...hoping the bits will rot and sink, and the shrimps will eat them up...

Plant HC in checkered pattern in clumps of about 1-2cm for best results...but too much work...I just random plant small clumps until I ran out of HC.
You need a very fine planting forcep for HC, otherwise, when you try to pull the tip out after pushing in the HC into the soil, the HC will float out together with your forcep tip. HAHAHA!

What plant is that from your old tank? Seen it before but never tried it.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wahaha!!! If you think the floating bits are bad now, wait till your first trimming session.
> I'm still fishing tiny bits of HC and hairgrass out of my tank after a week. On oblivious mode now...hoping the bits will rot and sink, and the shrimps will eat them up...
> 
> Plant HC in checkered pattern in clumps of about 1-2cm for best results...but too much work...I just random plant small clumps until I ran out of HC.
> You need a very fine planting forcep for HC, otherwise, when you try to pull the tip out after pushing in the HC into the soil, the HC will float out together with your forcep tip. HAHAHA!
> 
> What plant is that from your old tank? Seen it before but never tried it.


i think i go back home today to take out those big clumps and replant them smaller clamps and in checkered spacing.... (i cant find planting techniques for HC online!)
dont remind me of the forceps.. i experienced that until i plunge my hands into the tank and plant them with 2 hands! one to hold down the HC, another to spread soil around & on top of it....

i really dont know what plant is that... its really nice but i m actually deciding if i want that lily pad kind of plants instead of the one you spotted.. but decided on that.... or maybe i should change to the lily pad plant to provide some shade... *dilemma again*

----------


## Navanod

Wahaha~!!! 2 hands? I can imagine...hahaha~!!!

You mean the Red Tiger Lily?
HC does not like shades, just caution you first

----------


## alvinchan80

> Wahaha~!!! 2 hands? I can imagine...hahaha~!!!
> 
> You mean the Red Tiger Lily?
> HC does not like shades, just caution you first


I think i was told that the lily pad plant is a Hydrocotyle... (asked for plant ID in PlantTalk section.. lol)

Hmmm... but the only place I can put tall plants will be at the 'top of the cliff'... hahahahahaha....
Can anyone help me ID the plants i planted at the back of the rock?

Bro Nav, you interested in coming over help me to plant HC? i need all the 'hands' i can get... hahaha..
anyway, i will be tearing my HC into smaller patches and planting in checkered formation... then open up the new pack of un-wooled HC to cover more surface... just hope that the Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate & Temperature will not be an issue... CO2 is blasting away and lights i am very sure is more then enough with 96W for 10hrs... I doubt i need to add fertilizer since I have a superbly 'fertilized' water, right Bro Nav?

----------


## equidorz

> i think i go back home today to take out those big clumps and replant them smaller clamps and in checkered spacing.... (i cant find planting techniques for HC online!)
> dont remind me of the forceps.. i experienced that until i plunge my hands into the tank and plant them with 2 hands! one to hold down the HC, another to spread soil around & on top of it....
> 
> 
> 
> i really dont know what plant is that... its really nice but i m actually deciding if i want that lily pad kind of plants instead of the one you spotted.. but decided on that.... or maybe i should change to the lily pad plant to provide some shade... *dilemma again*


That why most people start with dry start method? But you too impatient. LOL! but still nice try and hope your hc starts creeping in no time..

----------


## alvinchan80

> That why most people start with dry start method? But you too impatient. LOL! but still nice try and hope your hc starts creeping in no time..


ya... but i cannot stand seeing a tank with no water and its just there with rocks staring at me... hahahaha... i hope so too... thanks bro~

----------


## blue33

Either way can work, not necessary it has to be dry start method. I myself prefer not to use dry start method.




> That why most people start with dry start method? But you too impatient. LOL! but still nice try and hope your hc starts creeping in no time..

----------


## alvinchan80

I have decided not to break up the HC into smaller patches as they covered certain areas nicely and also includes the slopes, etc... I have concentrated on only the left sides of my tank because the right side might have a fissiden 'tree' 'growing' there... haha.. in the middle, there will be a fissiden 'path'..

tank consider still cycling as the ammonia, nitrite & nitrate is still very high.. currently waiting for slow balance of those 3 perimeters, and getting a chiller to make the water cool...

Updates of photos below...
Please give any feedback or information whether is it alright or not...

Any ID on the plant at the back.. right now they look like a bamboo forest at the back behind the rock...


Sorry for taking a shot of the active carbon which I placed inside the tank during cycle... LOL!!!!






ENJOY!!!!

----------


## Navanod

Thats a much better coverage with the HC...wish I had done the same when I did mine

How do you plan to make the fissiden path bro? Sounds interesting

----------


## alvinchan80

> Thats a much better coverage with the HC...wish I had done the same when I did mine
> 
> How do you plan to make the fissiden path bro? Sounds interesting


make use of the current tank's fissiden mesh to connect from the back to the front lo.. hahahahaha...

the HC better coverage but i dont know if they will grow nicely to spread or not... hope they dont melt on me can already... the only thing i worry about...

----------


## newlife

> make use of the current tank's fissiden mesh to connect from the back to the front lo.. hahahahaha...
> 
> the HC better coverage but i dont know if they will grow nicely to spread or not... hope they dont melt on me can already... the only thing i worry about...


Bro...I teach you one method to prevent the HC from melting...

Turn on your chiller to the maximum coldness...den dun melt already...wahaha....just pulling your leg.

Anyway...I feel that once the hc start to spread evenly..It will look nice already. And don't lay any fissiden path and leave the ground covered with HC..will look more neat...leave out your fissiden tree also. Just get some nice and small natural looking driftwood tied with some nice looking moss...example mini Christmas which grow out neatly.

Anyway...just my simple comment...

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro...I teach you one method to prevent the HC from melting...
> 
> Turn on your chiller to the maximum coldness...den dun melt already...wahaha....just pulling your leg.
> 
> Anyway...I feel that once the hc start to spread evenly..It will look nice already. And don't lay any fissiden path and leave the ground covered with HC..will look more neat...leave out your fissiden tree also. Just get some nice and small natural looking driftwood tied with some nice looking moss...example mini Christmas which grow out neatly.
> 
> Anyway...just my simple comment...


i also did thought of full hc lawn.. then i would need to buy more un-wool HC... i dont want to give up on the fissiden mesh, and tree... sad ley.... hahahahaha...

(Fissiden Tree anyone interested? For Sale!)

----------


## newlife

Easiliest way to be contented.....don't decom old tank.....keep your fissiden and fissiden tree in old tank lor....

----------


## alvinchan80

8/11/2010 - Updates...

Recently added a small packet of powder soil to be the top soil for the scape. I dont know if what I did was correct or wrong but just try my luck this time i guess.. HC seems to be growing upwards more then creeping.. There seems to be some slime like stuff attached to the HC, can anyone tell me what is that and should I remove it?











Feel free to give any comments or feedback... Thank you....

----------


## blue33

New tank syndrome. Beginning of Brown algae coming in. Otto will clear them off.

----------


## Navanod

Looking good bro.
The HC is still getting used to it, wouldn't be creeping so soon. Took almost a month before mine started creeping.

Looks like the algaes are coming in now. If its just the usual brown diatom and green algae, that fine, hopefully they'll grow and cover everything so the bad algaes got no place to grow. Watch out for fancy algaes though...the brush/beard and funny looking ones.
Blue33's right, Otto are good at clearing the brown so don't worry, let the brown algae take over while the tank stabilize. Think the ottos will die if you put in now (nitrate still high right?). Once the tank's ready, then they can have a feast.

Got a better pic of that slime? Could just be some HC melting and rotting.

----------


## alvinchan80

> New tank syndrome. Beginning of Brown algae coming in. Otto will clear them off.


Thanks shifu...  :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

> Looking good bro.
> The HC is still getting used to it, wouldn't be creeping so soon. Took almost a month before mine started creeping.
> 
> Looks like the algaes are coming in now. If its just the usual brown diatom and green algae, that fine, hopefully they'll grow and cover everything so the bad algaes got no place to grow. Watch out for fancy algaes though...the brush/beard and funny looking ones.
> Blue33's right, Otto are good at clearing the brown so don't worry, let the brown algae take over while the tank stabilize. Think the ottos will die if you put in now (nitrate still high right?). Once the tank's ready, then they can have a feast.
> 
> Got a better pic of that slime? Could just be some HC melting and rotting.


It's going take a month before HC creeps.. Oh my.. Still have to wait I guess...

I will try to take a better picture of the slime.. Don't think that it's the melting of leaves although I see a couple of leaves melt and rot..

Actually the tank has already 1 oto inside since adding ammonia.. And it's doing very fine... Lone ranger in the new tank...
Current readings for the tank is:
Ammonia 0.5mg/L
Nitrite 10mg/L
Nitrate 100mg/L

Guess my stem plants, hortworts & frogbits are really sucking in all the nitrates..
Wondering if I can start putting in commandos now..  :Razz: 

(algaes are coming? Part & parcel of life cycle...) what can I look out for when this slime is starting?

----------


## yongquan86

hi alvin, i just wanna ask how do you go about making the slope on the left side of the tank. and another thing is that, i read from this thread, that the rocks might not stay in place. any method in particular that you are using to keep them in place? thanks in advance. YQ

----------


## alvinchan80

> hi alvin, i just wanna ask how do you go about making the slope on the left side of the tank. and another thing is that, i read from this thread, that the rocks might not stay in place. any method in particular that you are using to keep them in place? thanks in advance. YQ


what i actually did was to bag/net lava rocks (those that you used for media) as the base for the high slope on the left... after that i use soil to cover until the netting is totally not seen with about 2cm depth of soil for planting..

actually there is not much method to keep the rocks in place because once you fix the position there, i dont think it will fall unless you knock it accidentally. Till now, my rocks wont be moved unless i accidentally touched it... if you are saying about those horizontal protruding rocks which looks like a plateau.. what i actually did was to get another rock to place it below and let it rest on it.. but make sure that the rock can be on it nicely and then use soil to further hold it down... hidden underneath those 'plateau' rocks, there is actually 1 or 2 rocks to hold them in place..

form the whole scape properly before adding water, thats what i learnt from Bro Nav on his thread... when adding water, also use a plastic bag or plate to prevent the water from disturbing the soil... i used a plastic bag and my soil wasn't disturbed and water wasn't really cloudy or dusty at all...

----------


## yongquan86

> what i actually did was to bag/net lava rocks (those that you used for media) as the base for the high slope on the left... after that i use soil to cover until the netting is totally not seen with about 2cm depth of soil for planting..
> 
> actually there is not much method to keep the rocks in place because once you fix the position there, i dont think it will fall unless you knock it accidentally. Till now, my rocks wont be moved unless i accidentally touched it... if you are saying about those horizontal protruding rocks which looks like a plateau.. what i actually did was to get another rock to place it below and let it rest on it.. but make sure that the rock can be on it nicely and then use soil to further hold it down... hidden underneath those 'plateau' rocks, there is actually 1 or 2 rocks to hold them in place..
> 
> form the whole scape properly before adding water, thats what i learnt from Bro Nav on his thread... when adding water, also use a plastic bag or plate to prevent the water from disturbing the soil... i used a plastic bag and my soil wasn't disturbed and water wasn't really cloudy or dusty at all...


ooo... actually... i don't really get what you mean.. you have any pictures depicting that base? or you just place is anyhow?

Thanks

YQ

----------


## alvinchan80

> ooo... actually... i don't really get what you mean.. you have any pictures depicting that base? or you just place is anyhow?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> YQ


You can try to read through Bro Navanod's thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...r-Heights-quot
I actually almost followed what he has done to his tank..

I never did a step by step photo taking for the setting up of the tank... I have a good friend who actually did some photo shooting on day 1 when i got the tank, soil, rocks, etc... Shall see if can ask him to send me the photo or post it for me... hahaha..

----------


## alvinchan80

my first commando shrimps to test the ready tank....

----------


## alvinchan80

Latest update 14/11/2010:

Equipment-
Eheim Installation Kit 1 (replace intake)
Gex Slim Hang On Filter (to increase surface agitation)

Fauna-
65 Crystal Red & Black Diamond Shrimps (CRS/BDS)
3 Oto (total)
2 Rasbora

Flora-
2 mesh of matured US Fissiden
Red Leaf Rotala (replace the rotala at the back of the main rock on left)

----------


## alvinchan80

Thanks for viewing...
Hope everyone enjoy and feedback & comments are most welcome...

----------


## alvinchan80

After clearing up some frogbits & some 'housekeeping' done....

here is the updates of the new tank...
additional stuff added:

BorneoWild 17mm Lily Pipe
GUSH Rubber Stainless Steel Mesh (attached to GEX HOF)

Subwassertang (1 piece)
Mini Xmas Moss (self tied to a green net on a rock) *hope it grows out nice*

Frontal View:


Right Side View:


Left Side View:


Valley of 'Shrimps':


Pearling HC:


Finally the residents!!


Oh ya... The shrimps are being very 'naughty'.. they have been trying to uproot my HC and also causing quite an erosion on my left cliff..
*wonder if i can spank their butt or trained them to be more discipline.. LOL*

----------


## Navanod

One shot intro so many shrimps bro?
Keep an eye on your ammonia and nitrite, there should not be any. But with a sudden introduction of many shrimps, it may come back for awhile as the bacteria needs time to adjust. If you see any NH3 or NO2 that can be detected on your kits, quickly change water

Nothing can be done about the uprooting. Just keep planting back.
The right side is super bare...surely will erode by shrimps, ahhaha

----------


## alvinchan80

> One shot intro so many shrimps bro?
> Keep an eye on your ammonia and nitrite, there should not be any. But with a sudden introduction of many shrimps, it may come back for awhile as the bacteria needs time to adjust. If you see any NH3 or NO2 that can be detected on your kits, quickly change water
> 
> Nothing can be done about the uprooting. Just keep planting back.
> The right side is super bare...surely will erode by shrimps, ahhaha


i one shot introduce all my shrimps over.. hahaha... den full decom of the old tank immediately once i make sure none are left...  :Razz: 

so i should keep a look out on my ammonia and nitrite again? right now, i still have a good mortality rate of zero... *touchwood none starts sleeping on the floor*
i should be changing water sometime this weekend or tomorrow night at the earliest... but same problem which i feel will happen about the water disturbing the soil...

those shrimps just love to dig especially at those HC which are just starting to leg... (-_-")
actually i am not worried about the right side.. but its the left side which they are causing the erosion, surprisingly the right side is totally untouched or no erosion seen...

----------


## Avant-Garde

hey alvin, sorry i was out the whole day. great tank you have there, i love the two patches of lush, green US fissiden. btw, what's HC? they look really nice as foreground plants. your tank has chiller and inject CO2?

----------


## alvinchan80

> hey alvin, sorry i was out the whole day. great tank you have there, i love the two patches of lush, green US fissiden. btw, what's HC? they look really nice as foreground plants. your tank has chiller and inject CO2?


Thanks for comments bro avant.. HC is Hemianthus callitrichoides.. My tank has to have chiller as my shrimps require cold water and co2 as my plants (HC) requires high co2 & high lights..

Right now, my HC has started creeping & are pearling quite often.. So I assume that they should be alright..

I have just pulled out some overgrown HC & tried planting on the right empty portion of the tank.. Hope they will root & creep soon...

----------


## equidorz

ALVIN!!! Try placing the fissiden mesh on top of the right stones. if it looks nice you might just want to tie the fissiden on the rock. It should look more natural.

----------


## alvinchan80

> ALVIN!!! Try placing the fissiden mesh on top of the right stones. if it looks nice you might just want to tie the fissiden on the rock. It should look more natural.


bro, *you* will be surprised how nicely the 3 meshes fits behind the 'valley'.. and i have created a fissiden path through the valley... hahaha....

will upload photos when more stuff matured...

Should I get get more GEX powder soil to top up and add on top of those HC which seems to be uprooted or soil exposed due to shrimps being 'naughty' to cause an erosion...

----------


## blue33

Alvin, read here

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...rules_language

next time, your thread will be delete without any notice. House rules.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Alvin, read here
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...rules_language
> 
> next time, your thread will be delete without any notice. House rules.


alright.. sorry, type too fast...

----------


## alvinchan80

Latest Update:

3 meshes of Mini Fissiden added between the valley to create a fissiden moss path...

----------


## equidorz

Alvin, The contrast between the Hc and the Fissiden kinda of wierd leh.. You try resting the fissiden mesh on the rocks and take a picture. Lets see how it turns out to be?

----------


## Navanod

Haha...nice path bro...

BUT!

Its too straight and unnatural. haha!
Maybe can give it sometime and see how it looks when the HC grows more

----------


## alvinchan80

> Haha...nice path bro...
> 
> BUT!
> 
> Its too straight and unnatural. haha!
> Maybe can give it sometime and see how it looks when the HC grows more


I am almost on the verge of removing the fissiden path and planting full HC... Hahaha...
My fissiden are almost fully covered by soil after the shrimps try to flatten my landscape with their persistent uplifting of my soil from everywhere especially the cliffs & slopes.. Am doing almost daily scooping with a small spoon to move soil from lower level to higher level..
Didn't know that they are very good creatures at moving my soil around.. Darn!!

----------

